# If 40k was today, what would you be?



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

If 40k were now, explain what you would be. Not what you want to be.:nono: I'll start off. I am a servitor for the admech, mindlessly building suspension parts for vehicles. I work long hours underpaid and overworked. When I die, I will be tossed aside and simply replaced.


----------



## Sternguard VETRAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Id be a imperial genral because i get to sit on my fat butt alday and send bloody firsty teens to there death:biggrin:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd be the guy doing all the paintjobs on the armor and tanks. What, somebody has to do it, right? How else would they get painted so ornately?


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd probably be some Hiver trying to toil for the glory of the Emperor.


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

I would be helping to maintain the engines of an imperial warship.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Dead. I don't wanna live there where everyone is always going on about the emperor. And the Ultramarines would make me commit suicide anyway 'We're so good 100 of us can kill 40,000 orks and we are getting a movie made about us:so_happy:.'


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Dead. I don't wanna live there where everyone is always going on about the emperor. And the Ultramarines would make me commit suicide anyway 'We're so good 100 of us can kill 40,000 orks and we are getting a movie made about us:so_happy:.'


You're just jealous... :mrgreen:


Well, I'd spend my day either as an Adeptus Arbites or an Administratum Clerk...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I would probably be a crusader/pontifex guard, protecting a high ranking Cardinals and other important figures of the Ecclesiarchy. It is my duty to give my life to protect them.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Adept Mechanicus looking for lost technologies


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Imperial Guard Sniper. I go to a rifle club every week and I'm pretty good with a rifle so it makes sense.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd be an officer in training, trying to earn medals and get a promotion from my superiors.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Adeptus Abites. Law and order is my business.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, I do gardening for my nieghbors, so I'd be tending plants on a garden world, knowing my luck it would be Prandium just before the nids showed up.

Or, hacking my way through a jungle with a big machette as a catachan fellow :biggrin:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Dead. I don't wanna live there where everyone is always going on about the emperor. And the Ultramarines would make me commit suicide anyway 'We're so good 100 of us can kill 40,000 orks and we are getting a movie made about us:so_happy:.'


Preaching to the choir there mate.



Carnivore said:


> You're just jealous... :mrgreen:


You can't be jealous of the blandmarines.

Anyway I'd be the recruit who got turned down by the Imperial Guard.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mekboy with the biggest pile of bitz in orkdom


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

If I were recruited as a kid (with a bit stronger body though ) I'd end up being either a Word Bearer Chaos Marine, perhaps even a Coryphaus (I'm a better tactician than prophet), or a Thousand Son Sorcerer. The first would make sense because I love Chaos in all its forms (though I have trouble liking Nurgle, though his granpa' aspect is nice) and I can be extremely fanatical given the right topic. And I hate the Ultramarines with a passion. The second is probable too because I love magic, change, birds and I'm a cunning dick. :grin: Though I'm nothing compared to Eldrad.  And I happen to dislike the Space Wolves too for their barbaric ways and what they have done to Prospero and the Thousand Sons.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd probably either be 
...an Imperial Guard Grunt heading for an inglorius and unheralded death in some bloodbath on a Planet in the Segmentum Obscurus.

or
...an Imperial Guard Commissar who was actually loved by the Grunts he had influence over, and I actually cared for the Welfare of said Guardsmen....although that would no doubt mean I'd be summarily executed by Yarrick or some other hardass Commissar for being a softee.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i'd probably work for the Admnistratum on Terra or hive planet making sure a sector of the population is fed lest they revolt.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Probably hiding.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd probably take part as an officer in a war on the eastern fringe and through a series of field promotions and a little luck my old age forces me to step out of battle. However, as fate would have it, I become a Colony Commander on the fringe. 

Through a series of let-downs in supplies from the Imperial war effort, I become disgruntled and join the Tau empire. However, I realize I can not force the entire populace to forgo their faith in the emperor and so they are given the merciful option of death - before Tau dignitaries join me in my palace to reign with me until I die.

Tau technology allows me to return to battle, and I become the human symbol of the Greater Good - Fighting against the Imperium for as long as my implants allow.

As I stand mortally wounded with my power fist firmly wrapped around Marneus Calgar's severed head - I regret nothing. And fall to my knees, filled with a pride no other man slaving and toiling for the wretched emperor could ever feel.

Dying, I speak on the comms;

"Through a unity the Emperor could never achieve - we have come as far as Macragge. Now, the Emperor's throne is within reach. I only ask that no one entity among us in our fine union sets out to fill it. Burn it. Take it all down - let not history repeat itself. Having come this far - I now know the Greater Good is eternal."

"We are eternal."


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

A Khorne Bezerker, i generally don't think before i act, which results in a couple "fist of cuffs" with other people, and im also involved in violent sports (football & MMA)


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Before I hurt my back, I'd be working in an Apothecarion, somewhere. I used to treat cancer patients with radiation, but I imagine this would be VERY outdated by then. So, probably, I'd end up working for some Hive Noble as an Apothecary of some description. (You wouldn't believe the people you see come for treatment. And, no, I can't say!)
After my back went south, well; if the Hive Noble was my boss, I'd end up with a fully augmetic lower spine (although it's pretty bionic at the moment) and back at work, smug as anything. If I'd hurt myself before then, well I'd probably end up on a tiny pension with guard-grade augmetics that don't work very well... actually, that's too close to real-life!

GFP


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd probably be a tech-priest working for a noble house, working on their codifiers and making sure the high and mighty get the proper information to deal with the matters of their trade and status.
Replacing one bionic part of myself after another as I grow older, I become more machine than man, and finally am fully integrated into the noble's main computer systems.
When War comes to the planet, I program all the hundreds of servitors and lead a 'machine retaliation' on the heretic invaders, crushing them beneath the iron boots of my machine slaves.

For my actions, I am commended by the imperial guard and the tech-priests, and am transferred from my codifier system into an imperial warhound titan. Acompanied by a small army of combat servitors and techpriests maintaining my systems, I become one of the greatest instruments of war that the imperium has.

( Ok, slight leap of fantasy there, however, I have a very good tactical mind, and am a software engineer, and am very good with programming all kinds of systems. )


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

If not a space marine (wishful thinking even for a fantasy) I would be an inquisitors Acolyte. The investigator one. I would have a pair of powerful pistols and a forcefield. Hoping to one day reach the lofty heights of Inquisitor myself.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd probably be dead.
A rather tasty treat for a Tyranid really, almost 100kg of fat (well that's my mass, not all fat, but you get the point).
That would probably cover about 3 seconds of activity for a Carnifex


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I take it you include swallowing you in that 3 second period of activity?


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I take it you include swallowing you in that 3 second period of activity?


Don't forget one's entitled to start running for 3 sec before the plasma hits...


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Me be a scout, as i'm at school in the 21st melennium


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I take it you include swallowing you in that 3 second period of activity?


Oh what?
No no, I meant the fat would supply energy for the Carnifex for 3 seconds :S


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

I would be an eldar ranger unsettled in society and a great shot with a rifle/shuriken cannon. Going around with my squad helping my fellow eldar in battle


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Sadly, a commissar is one thing I probably wouldn't be. Failing that. I would be a vox-officer, just another face in the crowd but vital in certain situations none-the-less. Beltayn springs to mind.


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

id would be a bane blade company commander with a pimped out bane blade obliterating the emperors enemy's one world at a time wow what a good slogan
id be a commander for i have a good sense of tactics and in a bane blade because the good sense in tactics are in the tank variety and i have good connections to people so i could get a bane blade from my connections


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

A lot of people didn't seem to read the first post, the bit that says:



Fire Lord said:


> If 40k were now, explain what you would be. Not what you want to be.:nono:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy....

i would be an Inquisitor, i love hunting down traitors and Eliminateing the Scum of the Universe would be a pleasure. (Plus if i get pissed i can set a sun super nova!!!) But failing that i would probley end up being a genestealer Cult Magnus.


----------



## iquisitor_radical (Feb 3, 2009)

i would probally be a space marine recruit about to go into training if not that a trator gaurd or a gaurdsmen loyal to the greater good because i always thought about being in a rebellion


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think a live in Imperial Sewers would actually be good in a way ^^;;;;-Orks Invade and ppl are fleeing to evacuate from the planet-you got a clear route to the space-port to escape


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

renegade, easily....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

iquisitor_radical said:


> i would probally be a space marine recruit about to go into training if not that a trator gaurd or a gaurdsmen loyal to the greater good because i always thought about being in a rebellion


A rebellion would be Chaos, The Greater Good is Communism (that actually works).
The Imperium is a class structure based upon nobility, and they exploit human beings because they're different and useful, like Psykers and such; kinda like America with the black slaves, but rather than "because they're different" it's "because they have abilities we can exploit".


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cultist planning world domination..


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

In your Mom's basement?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> In your Mom's basement?


First of all, I thought you were European.
*shrug* Guess that was an assumption based on nothing.

Second, that didn't make sense without context


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Just because I am, I'm not allowed to make bad jokes, and it was in reference to Bishop5's post.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol
i think i would be a tzeetchian cultist
I want power and change is always good


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Commissar. I boss around loads of people, and they always obey me no matter what.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm... Funny thing...

Considering that I'm a lame guy, who really wants to be somebody, and I would like to look for the sheeps, then I would be an Adeptus Arbit(r)es... I think it's funny that nobody thinked of himself about a police Officer XD

more on, considering that propably i would be born on cadia or on fringe worlds, i would be a guardsmen with a really short life span... I'm the type of guy who doesn't like oppresive authorithies and rebels, so probalby i would be sent in the first line, or i would get a shot from a commissar... or be his adjutant like in gaunt's ghosts... 

There again, i would propably end up as a servitor or a corpse in one of the space marines chapters... why? Cuz i could get picked for CC abbilities... I'm not a warrior or such, but I always found ways to defend myself efectively even being outnumbered... dunno, maybe it's in the adrenaline... but yet, I'm not that strong willed and i would fail with the pain and such going along with the bionics, organics and other agumentations in the chapters...


and if the topic was about who you would like to be, i would like to be a techpriest... But yet, i wouldn't be a really good techpiriest considering my "flesh-weakness" similar to the female techie in one of the novels, which went into a love affair with a commisar... well... ecce ****...


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Tech-priest apprentice or some kind of menial tau.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*40K Occupation*

Realistically, I would probably be an Imperial Artisan that is charged with sculpting all of the Imperial statues, Aquillas, and Adeptus Mechanicus emblems seen throughout the hive cities.

Maybe have some augmented sculpting tools built into my fingers, and a laser etching eye implant for sculpting ceramite statues.

Probably be wearing a hooded robe with a large Imperial Eagle pendant hanging from my neck. I would be surrounded by a retinue of mini servitors each designed to replicate my art direction.

I would live in a mid-sized hab building on the outskirts of a large hive city, with my wife and two children, each of which would be training with their father as apprentices.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If I got to choose. Vindicare assasin for the loyalists or a Wolrld Eaters Dread (Nothing like encouraging a foul temper with relative impunity).
Based on what I do. Techpriest in the shipyards of mars.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd probably be either a Big Mek or a Burna Boy; it would be great to just make my own Stompa yelling down at my Grot crew and smashing up tanks and such. That or just making people do the "burny dance" and slicing people up with a welding torch sounds fun,
"Hey could i get a light?"

"Sure no probs..." *pulls trigger* PHOOM!

*Body runs around for a bit then falls and twitches* "Hey guys I got dinner ready!"

Mmmm....roast chicken...:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Just because I am, I'm not allowed to make bad jokes, and it was in reference to Bishop5's post.


I think there's meant to be a question mark in there somewhere.
No, I was referring to that you said "mom" rather than "mum", so um...
Yeah.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

i would join the guard , because life in the hives is shity and i prefer a quick death rather than become a drone for the administratum.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Today, I would be a plaguebearer, I hate colds:cray:


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Id be a plague marine & Follow FATHER NURGLE .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

I would probably be a lazy bum, living in a shed on my parents agri-patch, trying to pass my exams...
Oh, wait, that _is_happening.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I would be undergoing the slow, painful process that transforms mortal flesh into one of Mankind's greatest heroes. I would be becoming a Grey Knight! My dedication to and ideal and reasonable skill with a sword (very important in M41) would have drawn their attention, and my latent psychic talents (hey, who knows) will grant me entrance into their order.

Of course, it's almost certain that I'll die in the transformation, but if I don't...


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd be either a tau firewarrior and serve the greater good, or a vespid cuz they look damn badass, sidenote... id really want to be a firewarrior cuz I'm hella curious how hot tau females are and how willing they are to give it up for the greater good...

other then that... being a C'tan would be pretty badass, ooh dang though if the job wasnt a suicide job I'd so being an eversor assassin and take full advantage of all the drugs provided by the filthy rich Assassinorum Inquisitorial branch, olus I bet he really scores big time with the hot ass Death Cult and Callidus assassins... please don't hate me for being horny=9


----------



## subgenius5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

Possessed CSM, cause it hurts so good :elites:


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd be the guy behind the guy with the gun. That's right, I'll be recruiting your asses for the IG. *Amsterdam Assault Regiment!*

FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## o muddy o (Aug 22, 2009)

id be the black templar high marshal helbertch lol!!!


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you're treading away from the topic, pals. The point is: what would be the equivalent of your present self in the 40K universe? Your present self, not you'd like/'d dream to be.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

closest to my self life and image wise.... still probably be an eversor assassin cuz of the general mayhem i like to get into, atleast relatively, but hes pretty super sayan 9000, so I'd say more like a an Orc Mekboy or Big Mek, because I was born tough like an orc but always in odd stuff and coming up with insane ways to get them to go really really fast and go kaboom! that and I'm always having to sort through idiots


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

admech praying to omnissiah. trying to get to the Noctis Labyrinthus, and trying to becoming a child of the dragon.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

ummm, 41st millennium college student?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> ummm, 41st millennium college student?


I chuckled.


----------



## jimtheorkking (Aug 27, 2009)

i'd be me, sitting on the toilet as the orks take over the city


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

jimtheorkking said:


> i'd be me, sitting on the toilet as the orks take over the city


:laugh:

I think after a thought, I might be an earth caste member of the tau, as I work for the japanese. Good posts here guys, keep them coming!


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

...statistically speaking, i would be a dead imperial gaurd soldier.


----------



## Heroic Hippo (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd be a lowly Imperial Guard soldier, running as fast as I can away from the fighting, because I'm just a coward.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

id most likely be in the imperial gaurd like everyone else, dont know if i would live to tell the tale of my first battle but i think i could. or i would be a daemon, cause i like to cause a shit load of trouble and im always hungry


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

I would be some kid sitting at home painting models and waiting for the new BA codex XD.
I think statistically most people would become either Imperial guard or just your normal hive-dwellers. Mostly, because it's what I do, I would just slip through the cracks and do w/e. Perhaps a Rogue trader? Yeah, I like that.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Ijustmadethisup4 said:


> ...statistically speaking, i would be a dead imperial gaurd soldier.


I too chuckled.

Right now I'd be the lowly assistant to a Magos Biologis on some isolated tropical research station looking at weird alien plants.

For the Emperor!


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

For the potted plants!! XD


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

probably some sort of communication officer telling the ships where to bomb lol


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

More than likely dead. As much as I'd want to say it would be in regard to preaching the pursuit of enlightened and intelligent goals over blind faith in a rotting corpse like some ancient Egyptian culture, there are only so many chances you get before someone notices you're trying to morally corrupt the many members of a devout all female organization devoted to worshipping said rotting corpse. Who knew impure thoughts were a sign of possession?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe you SHOULDn't go try and hit on those nuns, they're not celibate, but talk like that gets them rather 'edgy'... besides.. you do not wish to encounter.. 'The Red Rage...'


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

hmmm... I'd probably be just some regular old guardsman, its in the family blood
hopefully since I'm in college and smart (at least I think I am  ) hopefully I could be a junior officer if the guard draft system is anything like our own


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Revelations said:


> More than likely dead. As much as I'd want to say it would be in regard to preaching the pursuit of enlightened and intelligent goals over blind faith in a rotting corpse like some ancient Egyptian culture, there are only so many chances you get before someone notices you're trying to morally corrupt the many members of a devout all female organization devoted to worshipping said rotting corpse. Who knew impure thoughts were a sign of possession?


What enlightened and intelligent goals would those be?
Chaos? I don't think so.
The Greater Good? Yeah, the Tau are on the right track.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Maybe you SHOULDn't go try and hit on those nuns, they're not celibate, but talk like that gets them rather 'edgy'... besides.. you do not wish to encounter.. 'The Red Rage...'


Well toned and trained chicks with guns and other weaponry passionately devoted to their beliefs? How could I NOT hit on them??!! 


Winterous said:


> What enlightened and intelligent goals would those be?
> Chaos? I don't think so.
> The Greater Good? Yeah, the Tau are on the right track.


Depends, in 40k standards, probably that understanding and control are the way to enlightenment and salvation. We must accept that Chaos is the culmination of humanities and learn to control ourselves. I would go on, but then I'd be all preachy, and my mind is eslewhere...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Revelations said:


> Well toned and trained chicks with guns and other weaponry passionately devoted to their beliefs? How could I NOT hit on them??!!


You mean like Feminists?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i would be a chaos space marine 
death to the emperor the rotten corps


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

i would be an assasian, or deathwatch space marines, becuase im so god damn awesome


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

dead.
For over 38,000 years.


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

based on career, maybe an interrogator for the inquisition.
based on personality and hobbies, probably an eldar ranger wandering around on some feral world, with no intent on returning to society.


----------



## iron panda (Jan 7, 2009)

A grot with a sharp, pointy, stick.




And waayyyyy in the back of anything close to dangerous.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

HandOfNephthys said:


> dead.
> For over 38,000 years.


Haaaah! That's great....


----------



## Rockdacasbah (Sep 29, 2009)

I would most likely be some sort of civilian on some backwards world. Yep just some guy trying to make a living.

Prolly be killed by Tyranids.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

a stone cold killer!


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

I would totally be an XV88 suit pilot (How fun must those things be to fire! :3)


----------



## Rockdacasbah (Sep 29, 2009)

Dead... is the best answer I have seen. For the Empe... *dead*!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

As a direct comparison from the 3rd millennium to the 41st... I'd be an over-worked under-paid communications sub-system repair servitor...! Great... what a future that holds!

As for the possibility of 'what would you want to be'... probably a moody brooding Dark Angel... to have a cause and be given the strength, will and arms to fight for it...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

this is a good way to find out who hates their jobs.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> I think you're treading away from the topic, pals. The point is: what would be the equivalent of your present self in the 40K universe? Your present self, not you'd like/'d dream to be.


I know... I'd still be the guy behind the guy with the gun. I give hockey practice and give extra lessons maths and Economics to my classmates... So I will recruit and train the *AMSTERDAM ASSAULT REGIMENT*

Also, I'm pretty loyal to the force that keeps me safe, so the Imperium will be my sheppard and it's cicilians my sheep...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

if my present self existed in the 41st millenium, I would be very dead. Possibly inducted into the guard, then dead.


----------

